# Betta Mirror and Stress



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

I seen a Betta mirror for the first time today at Petco. According to the box, it is used by the Betta for exercise. My first reaction was, "No, I don't want him to stress himself out."

So my question is: Will seeing his reflection stress him as if it were another Betta?

Also, at work I try to keep Betta bowls as distant as can be allowed so that they do not feel constantly stressed. Do Bettas even stress about other Bettas being around? Or is a healthy act to flare up or at other Bettas?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

It does cause stress as the male feels the need to defend his "territory" but my males grow accustomed to each other and now live in a divided tank with clear dividers and so far I have had no one stressing themselves out. Also as long as your water is in good condition and the betta healthy there should be no reason his immune system should give in to a disease and cause problems.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

My boy's tanks are about 1.5-2 inches apart.. once in a while they will flare at each other, but mostly they just do their own thing. If I see them fixated and doing it for any length of time, I just put a piece of paper or a small notebook between them for a bit until they give up and go about their business. But a flare every once in a while won't really do them harm. In a way it gives them something to do, and when the other fish or reflection goes away, they strut around like they own the world and seem more active and curious afterwards for a bit.. at least in my experience as of late, and in the past. Just wouldn't keep a mirror next to it 24/7 or for more then say 10 minutes at a time.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

Myates said:


> My boy's tanks are about 1.5-2 inches apart.. once in a while they will flare at each other, but mostly they just do their own thing. If I see them fixated and doing it for any length of time, I just put a piece of paper or a small notebook between them for a bit until they give up and go about their business. But a flare every once in a while won't really do them harm. In a way it gives them something to do, and when the other fish or reflection goes away, they strut around like they own the world and seem more active and curious afterwards for a bit.. at least in my experience as of late, and in the past. Just wouldn't keep a mirror next to it 24/7 or for more then say 10 minutes at a time.


These mirrors actually go IN the tank. I'm not going to buy one. I can't wait until I get settled in my new house; I plan on buying more Bettas. Unfortunately that may be another 5 months...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Ick, I wouldn't put one in the tank itself.. yeah, it's not a parakeet that wants to sing to itself all the time. :squint: What they come up with for a few bucks these days.. 
Bettas, can't just stop at one!


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Flaring can be good exercise if only done for a short period of time, like a few minutes. It encourages better fin spread too. But be very careful and don't over do it. If he gets stressed out and gets stripes or clampy or anything like that, just stop


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup! Xander's fins were droopy because of his living conditions prior to me taking him, before he got neighbors I would put a mirror next to him for a few mins a day or so.. and now he keeps his fins spread out greatly and I'm loving it! Especially for a VT, his fins are so big now. So limited time is fine, but a mirror in the tank is nuts!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

You know, there really does have to be some irony when a betta sees his own reflection, flares, and thinks he could totally take on the fish he is flaring at. I mean they obviously don't rationalize it like that, but if they did...

As a side note, when I went into Petco yesterday they had a double tail plakat that was almost moving his bowl to try to get at the other fish next to him. He was sooo big and pretty... But *NOT* the type of fish you want to put in a divided tank. I moved him so he couldn't see anyone else.


----------



## ohhrats (Jul 30, 2011)

im definitely guilty of moving around the bowls in stores so they're less stressed out


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

To be fair the packaging on those betta mirrors does tell you to only keep it in for a few minutes or so for some exercise before removing it.

Edit: Not that flaring is really the best way to get make them healthy but every once in a while isn't bad.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> To be fair the packaging on those betta mirrors does tell you to only keep it in for a few minutes or so for some exercise before removing it.
> 
> Edit: Not that flaring is really the best way to get make them healthy but every once in a while isn't bad.


To be honest, short of putting a stick in the tank and chasing them around, I can't think of any other way to exercise them. Obviously having a big enough tank is important, but I have had fish that just don't seem interested in trying to stay healthy until they think they are being invaded. :roll:

Of course you could also just get another betta and put it in a tank next to him. I vote for this one because it = more bettas! :welldone:


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> You know, there really does have to be some irony when a betta sees his own reflection, flares, and thinks he could totally take on the fish he is flaring at. I mean they obviously don't rationalize it like that, but if they did...


My betta actually scared himself away by flaring when I held a mirror up to his tank today xD I was trying to get a picture of him, but the fact that he scared himself off kind of ruined it.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Eris Harmonia said:


> My betta actually scared himself away by flaring when I held a mirror up to his tank today xD I was trying to get a picture of him, but the fact that he scared himself off kind of ruined it.


Well....it could be worse. About a year and a half ago, I had a CT, wanted to get a good flaring shot of him. One of the few times I managed to have one flare and actually sit still long enough for me to snap the grooviest shot of awesomeness I ever had.

Except the flaring made him explode in poop. Having just gotten him from the store the day before I guess he was a bit constipated? Flaring uh, "fixed" that problem...unfortunately for the grooviest shot of awesomeness, it was rather ruined by the little brown digs floating all around him.


----------

